# First time duck owner!



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

So in 2 days I will be getting 2 day old white pekin ducklings. I have done some research on them but I have some questions. For starter food can I give them a chick started as long as it's not medicated? And how long do I give them it, 6 weeks like you do with chicks then give them a grower feed? Do they get grit as well? How long should they have the heat lamp for? I already have 30 chicks the youngest are almost 2 weeks old and the oldest are 4 weeks old and yesterday was the first day we put them together with no problems at all so can I do that with the ducks when they get a bit older should they be fine with the chicks? And are pekins know to fly a lot, how high should there penned area be? Because we are being a chicken run for the chicken coop and it will be 6 feet high. Thanks everyone if you could help me out that would be great and I'm sure I'll have more questions soon!


Brooke 
Proud owner of 6 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know anything about ducks but you will have to post pics when you get them.


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Here are the ducklings, there names are daisy and pickles!!!

Brooke 
Proud owner of 6 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't help you on the feed, but my ducks CAN'T get off the ground! They flap around but never even hop!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Purebred Pekin ducks can't fly at all, so you won't ever have to worry about that.

As for feeding them ... I think that regular chick starter might have too much protein for domestic ducks but I'm not 100% sure. I have always used ordinary, non-medicated All-Purpose feed for my waterfowl, and it only has a protein content of about 16-17%. In case of doubt, you can always tell if they are getting too much because they will get angel wings. (That's when their wing feathers grow too fast for their bones and the weight of them causes their wingtips to twist out of shape.) If their wings appear normal and they are growing well then you are probably okay, protein-wise. 
If you are only raising your ducks for meat then angel wings won't matter, but besides being unsightly they can cause reduced longevity. Since they interfere with the way the plumage wraps around the body, angel wings can cause a duck to become chilled easier than normal.

Whatever you use, though, you are right about not using a medicated feed. Ducks can't tolerate it very well at all.

I've never raised ducks with the intention of eating them, so maximum weight-gain efficiency has never been an issue for me. However, I think your idea of starter until about 6 weeks sounds right. They should be almost completely feathered out by that point with nothing left to do except get bigger.
I can't tell you the exact age that I take them away from their heat source, only that it's when they are solidly feathered underneath and their shoulder feathers have come in well enough to mostly protect their backs. Maybe about 3-4 weeks? If you have a group of them then they could probably be taken away from heat even sooner since they are perfectly happy to sleep in a huddled mass. All they really need is a roof of some sort. After all, momma ducks have short legs and they can't brood their ducklings very well at all after they are a couple of weeks old. The babies instinctively know that they need to huddle together to keep warm.

Edit: Doh!
I just figured out that you only have two little babies. Everything I said still stands, but they will probably need access to a heat source for at least a month.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

goodness, cuteness overload..


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Game bird starter for your ducks. That's what we use for ducks, turkeys, etc. Works great and never had a problem with too much protein. Pekins can't get off the ground....they can fly if you toss them up into the air or rather....coast to the ground. (I've had kids out here....) We put them outside when they are feathered. And we put them in with the chicks. Be careful of turkeys with them cause the turkeys will peck on the smaller birds. 

One suggestion for your run. Put a top on it. Predators....to include the common barn cat....will climb that fence and eat your birds.


----------

